# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Preventivno-socijalizacijske radionice Hrabrog telefona

## hrabriša

Dragi roditelji,
ostalo nam je mjesta na nekoliko radionica u novom ciklusu Dječje kuće Borovje!
Pridružite nam se u ponedjeljak 25.09. na adresi Bože i Nikole Bionde 7 i upišite svog klinca ili klincezu!  :Very Happy: 

Raspored i sve dodatne informacije možete pročitati ovdje!
http://udruga.hrabritelefon.hr/novos...-kuce-borovje/

Veselimo se vašem dolasku!
Tim Dječje kuće Borovje

----------

